# Any troubles with freeze dried liver treats?



## EllaRose'sMum (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi everyone, Quick question....Ella's almost a year. We still struggle with bouts of loose stool. We've tested samples-negative for everything. The only thing left is her treats. Always used freeze dried liver treats our trainer suggested. I phoned our breeder and she said get rid of the liver treats. We did today. Just curious-has anyone else had an issue with this?


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi,

Both the freeze dried liver treats and peanut butter give my boy problems. 

I stick to fresh/frozen veggies and a few store bought treats. I currently really like the "fruitables" treats. Nice and smal and he goes nuts for them.

I would elminate the liver treats and see what happens. Just be careful not to add anything new into his diet for the next several days or you won't really know what the culprit is


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, Jess can't eat freeze dried liver treats without a nasty round of diarrhea. My favourite treats for him are dehydrated lamb or beef lung. No additives. Can be broken onto smaller pieces.We've never had a problem with them.


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

The dried liver treats are the one thing that dont upset of puppy's stomach.

Actually yesterday I had to get her to throw up a bunch of cat litter (peroxide) and then gave her some liver treats throughout the day till it was dinner time (shes fine - just ate a larger amount of cat litter then we were comfortable with)

It could also be the puppy's food. What are you feeding? Was it the same as the breeder was?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Freeze-dried liver went RIGHT through Shala as a puppy - and what came out was pretty nasty! She has not had freeze-dried liver since.


----------



## msaly (Jan 1, 2016)

Does she chew bully sticks? We recently gave our dog the long braided bully sticks for the first time and she started having diarrhea a day later (took us a week to put 2 and 2 together). we couldn't figure out why and even rice wasn't helping her. After a week of diarrhea we were going to take her in to be tested (even though she had clear stool results 2.5 weeks earlier before her spay) but that night we noticed it was starting to firm up. We realized the bully stick was gone for almost a day. we didn't give her anymore and she's been fine since!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh boy...the freeze dried liver set my little guy off into a bad bout of diarrhea. Even one treat sets him off.


----------



## wanders005 (Aug 19, 2015)

We just figured out our puppy had an issue with freeze dried treats last night. We were at his training class and the trainer gave him some since he had more interest in the freeze dried treats then the ones we had brought.

Our puppy is 14 weeks old and has NEVER had an accident in his crate, but last night he did and had loose stools all morning. We think it is from the freeze dried treats.

We typically use Zukes and have not had an interest with hose. He likes salmon and duck the most.


----------



## rachelprogress (Nov 4, 2015)

I thought I had found Murphy's holy grail treat. He was doing well on the freeze dried liver, then he loved the liver so much we also integrated soft liver training treats. I think too much liver is too rich. His stools got runny and mucus-y (negative stool test for everything including Giardia) and I didn't change a THING other than treats. He tolerated bully sticks (and loves them!) just fine. 

Trying to fight it off... day 2 of chicken and rice for my little guy. Also doing starting a new round of de-worming. Maybe the liver was a coincidence? I'm hesitant to go back to those treats once we fix this, though. Sorry Murph! I know you love them.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Mandy got diarrhea from freeze dried liver treats, too. Maybe they are too rich??? She was about twelve weeks old when it happened.


----------



## M. Sasaki (Feb 11, 2021)

Maybe it’s not the freeze dried liver so much as the QUANTITY you’re feeding. Liver is good for them and freeze drying it preserves all the nutrients and vitamins they need. Also, making sure the sourcing is organic/naturally farmed is important, bc if the source is pumped with hormones/or chemicals you may as well just throw out the treats for all the good they’ll do your pup. And a final thought on freezedried treats vs processed—freeze dried treats should only contain one ingredient: the chicken liver. If you look on the ingredient list of other store bought liver treats they often have a much longer list, with fillers like wheat, which many dogs are actually allergic to, unbeknownst to their owners, and preservatives like salt, which you may not want for your pet. But too much liver (or concentrated amounts of vit A) for any dog will be extremely toxic. Check with your vet for correct amounts for your dog breed/age on your brand of food or whatever diet you have him on.


----------



## Pattylou (Apr 3, 2021)

EllaRose'sMum said:


> Hi everyone, Quick question....Ella's almost a year. We still struggle with bouts of loose stool. We've tested samples-negative for everything. The only thing left is her treats. Always used freeze dried liver treats our trainer suggested. I phoned our breeder and she said get rid of the liver treats. We did today. Just curious-has anyone else had an issue with this?


----------



## Pattylou (Apr 3, 2021)

Yes liver treats and bully bones caused me big vet bills and delayed vacations from intermittent diarrhea. The dog never had any GI problems until I started giving him treats. Now I just give him Greenie Bones and carrots for treats. At first he didn’t seem to want them but now he enjoys both and the carrots and Greenie Bones. 
I was killing my dog with treats and when he started vomiting I knew I need to throw them out. Best day of my life because now my carpet stays clean and my dog is well.


----------

